# Anyone else use Zymox Otic for yeast infections?



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Lena's had a on again/off again yeast infection in her ear. Did allergy testing, no allergies 

They gave me some topical treatment (I'd have to check the name again), but it was garbage. Seemed like once I stopped treatment, it would come back and be just as bad as before.

Came across the Zymox Otic and figured for the price, I'd give it a shot. I will say, IF you follow the directions, this stuff really works! It took about 7 days, but it is the only stuff that has completely 100% treated her ear. No smell, no brown gunk, no inflammation. Anyone else use this stuff and have great results? 

Side note, my vet sucks. I'm getting a new one :headbang:


----------



## ddvv (Mar 7, 2011)

My GSD that passed away few years ago had reocurring ear infections and I did use the product. It did provide relief and cleared the infection and I liked that I did not need a prescription.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

ddvv said:


> My GSD that passed away few years ago had reocurring ear infections and I did use the product. It did provide relief and cleared the infection and I liked that I did not need a prescription.


For as much money as I've had to fork over for the no good topical ointments, this was definitely more bang for my buck!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm...I think that's what was given to Seger


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> hmmm...I think that's what was given to Seger


I'm sold on the stuff M. Sooo much discharge was coming out of her ear it was insane. And the other ear that the 2 vets said nothing was wrong with...

WELL...just for fun I started dropping the other ear. Wouldn't you know 2 days later a mushy mass the size of a marble came out of it. Makes me feel both sad and mad. Sad that she had obviously a bad ear problem, and mad because wth am I paying these vets for? lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have two bottles right now on myshelf. I've used it w/ Daisy,Chevy and Thunder. Chevy and Thunder boith in addition to the Zymox Otic were treated w/ steroids to help clear up a ear infection and skin yeast infection.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

No but thanks for the heads up!

We have the same problem...we haven't done allergy testing but his on Raw and we know exactly what we are giving him...seems to come up randomly with no new protein introduced. 

Finally it seems to have gone down using something we just got but will keep this product in mind when it comes back up (hopefully it doesn't)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The only time I've had to treat a dog for any kind of ear issue, my vet gave me the Zymox Otic to use. It worked FAST.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Glad you have found what works, but have to mention the
need for grain free food. Forgive me if you've mentioned this
elsewhere, I didn't catch it.

All I know is with my first gsd I dealt with a lot of ear
infections until I learned here to feed grain free... and
she never had another one!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

It's ok Valerie and I agree...my pups are raw fed. I started everyoeveryone prior to TOTW prairie puppy. No issues but Lena just kept getting ear itchies off and on. We process eliminated most stuff before the allergy testing. I think a lot has to do with the fact she has up and down ears....


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I always keep a bottle of the Xymox Otic on hand "just in case" one of the Hooligans gets an ear problem ... it works great 99.99% of the time!!!

HOWEVER, recently Slider has been having ear gunk/scratchy/digging problems. My good ole standby Xymox didn't work so I had to take him to the vet. She gave me a small pump bottle of CAS Otic cream which I had to use for 5 days. His ear cleared up BUT the problem recurred so he had a 2nd 5 day course. I'm not sure what's going on, if maybe one of the meds he's taking is causing it but I haven't changed his diet, he's taken the same medications for a while, etc. but I think he may be in for a 3rd bout.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use it for Onyx, who always has ear infections from her allergies. It gives her relief quickly and is effective. I get the 8 oz bottle. I need to order another....but am waiting for the weather to get a bit milder so it isn't sitting outside in frigid temps.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I use it for those pesky ear troubles. I also use the zymox cleanser when her ears get dirty.

Edit: btw, I feed raw but she's battling itchy ears and head shaking so just started a round of zymox otic a couple days ago.


----------

